# Anyone used 888 reptile's.



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I'm considering getting some salamanders from them and ordering over the interent, any1 used them, any good bad experiences 

thanks


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

Haven't bought any reps from them but have bought loads of equipment - not bad prices and fast well packaged delivery....


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

For the price of the livestock delivery, would it not be cheaper for you to drive? Plus you'd get to inspect the animal before you take it home : victory:

Though of course, ignore the above if you don't/can't drive, just not sure if you know where it is


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> For the price of the livestock delivery, would it not be cheaper for you to drive? Plus you'd get to inspect the animal before you take it home : victory:
> 
> Though of course, ignore the above if you don't/can't drive, just not sure if you know where it is


well i would first have to take driving lessons, then the test, then buy a car :lol2:

i dont drive (yes i'm weird) and bus and rail links are tenuous at best

and i would probably have to fork out for petrol and some extra (like a create of beer or some other gift) if i wanted a mate/family member to drive me out there.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I think not that long ago there was a thread about them from the people who had visited. I dont think the conditions they were kept in were all that good. But bump for those people to see it as I cant find the thread.
Same with buying all animals, go and see if you can before you buy.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Excellent service every time and very helpful when you phone :no1:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

gregmonsta said:


> Excellent service every time and very helpful when you phone :no1:


for animals, equipment or both


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

spend_day said:


> well i would first have to take driving lessons, then the test, then buy a car :lol2:
> 
> i dont drive (yes i'm weird) and bus and rail links are tenuous at best
> 
> and i would probably have to fork out for petrol and some extra (like a create of beer or some other gift) if i wanted a mate/family member to drive me out there.



Ah, that's fair enough then!




oakelm said:


> I think not that long ago there was a thread about them from the people who had visited. I dont think the conditions they were kept in were all that good. But bump for those people to see it as I cant find the thread.
> Same with buying all animals, go and see if you can before you buy.


I'vw visited a few times, i've not seen anything exceedingly 'off', just seemed like pretty standard reptile shop conditions to me. Not exceptional, not exceptionally awful.

I was actually quite impressed by the fact they were using alcohol gel between feeding different vivs, first time i've seen that in a shop.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> Ah, that's fair enough then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had a look for the thread in question but i couldnt find it under 888reptiles and the search function keeps telling me "888" is a too small word and search for just reptiles unsuprisingly brings up quite alot of stuff lol 

i would have probably ordered straight off (after a few emails or call i never order anything online without at least speaking to the people i'm ordering off.) but well there's quite a few mistake on there website, it think it just needs a good proof reading tho lol

so i thought i'd see what RFUK has to say.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dont like the shop im affraid.
and orderiong equpment over the internet it didnt turn up..
hmm
maybe they just dot like me


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have ordered livestock and equipment from 888 and I cannot fault them. A very good service, they even phoned me to make sure I will be at home for when the livestock arrives.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

i've only ordered equipment. An exo terra glass viv and some other small items.

The packaging was great, exo secured to a pallet and such. I only had one problem which was that the exo terra hide I wanted wasn't in stock but they didn't tell me that when I was ordering and so i just got an invoice saying all the items with a big "OUT OF STOCK". I'd have preferred it if they had told me as i would have ordered the next size up hide.


----------



## lostinfantasy (Feb 13, 2009)

I've only ever ordered equipment from them but it was well packaged and fast delivery i could not fault.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Theres a post in the snake forum about 888reptiles, they say its free delivery for orders over £40.00

I dont know though, never used them.


----------



## Jinja (Feb 7, 2009)

stuart89 said:


> they say its free delivery for orders over £40.00
> 
> I dont know though, never used them.


yes it is


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

you should use us instead cheap and free delivery. CHEAP!!!!!
Exotics and tropics


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

stuart89 said:


> Theres a post in the snake forum about 888reptiles, they say its free delivery for orders over £40.00
> 
> I dont know though, never used them.


Shame that does not include livestock too lol... x


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> you should use us instead cheap and free delivery. CHEAP!!!!!
> Exotics and tropics


 
the op's after livestock i think, but yes your prices are very competitive.


----------



## VoodooViper (Jan 25, 2009)

I buy all sorts of gear off of them, and all my frozen food. Order is generally here within 2 days, all in perfect condition and very well packaged!


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

I ordered my complete set up for my crestie (which will be here on Friday! ) and they delivered it in less than a week. They also rang up the day before to ask when would be best to turn up with my items, which I've never had before and I really appreciated it.
Free delivery for everything over £35 (apart from livestock) is pretty decent aswell.
I'd recommend them for equipment, cannot comment on livestock though.


----------



## ch4ncy (Aug 5, 2008)

highly recommended, i've spent a fortune with 888 in the last 12 months with a lot of orders and not 1 problem with any of them (livestock, frozen food or equipment)


----------

